# Moving to Colorado



## hhwrench (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm moving to the Denver area in the next year and I am looking for suggestions on places to live. I need to be with in a half hour drive or so to Downtown Denver. I'm moving from the San Francisco Bay Area. I'd like to live some where with both good road and mountain biking. With good restraunts. coffe shops, book stores, bike shops and such and descent night life. Looking at Littleton and Golden so far or maybe Boulder (But the housing prices are a bit high). Any recommendations or suggestions would be great.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

hhwrench said:


> I'm moving to the Denver area in the next year and I am looking for suggestions on places to live. I need to be with in a half hour drive or so to Downtown Denver. I'm moving from the San Francisco Bay Area. I'd like to live some where with both good road and mountain biking. With good restraunts. coffe shops, book stores, bike shops and such and descent night life. Looking at Littleton and Golden so far or maybe Boulder (But the housing prices are a bit high). Any recommendations or suggestions would be great.


Golden is really central for riding, road and trail. Other places worth the check out...
Lyons which is north of boulder. (building a velodrome there) 
Downtown denver is nice but no MTB trails out your door. However, 20 min away from a hell of a lot of them. Lots of good bike paths, second only to boulder.

I'd advise you to move out and sign a short term lease. Check out the area bit by bit.

in the mountains, evergreen is pretty cool


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

hhwrench said:


> I'm moving to the Denver area in the next year and I am looking for suggestions on places to live. I need to be with in a half hour drive or so to Downtown Denver. I'm moving from the San Francisco Bay Area. I'd like to live some where with both good road and mountain biking. With good restraunts. coffe shops, book stores, bike shops and such and descent night life. Looking at Littleton and Golden so far or maybe Boulder (But the housing prices are a bit high). Any recommendations or suggestions would be great.


Will you be working in Denver? Otherwise you really don't _need _ to be within 1/2 hour of it. I live in Boulder and work in Denver. Commute is about an hour each way (I live in N. Boulder and have to take one bus to get to the Boulder/Denver bus--if you drove it and had no traffic you can get downtown in 45 minutes or less. )--I generally take the bus--the traffic is terrible. Would not want to drive it. If you need to be within 1/2 hour you are gonna be limited to Denver and suburbs.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

If you are OK with an apartment, then you should check out the LODO area. It is essentially downtown and near all the major evening activities. 

Denver is a big (spread out) area, so if you are going to be working south of downtown, don't live north of the city, and vice-versa.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Will you be working in Denver? Otherwise you really don't _need _ to be within 1/2 hour of it. I live in Boulder and work in Denver. Commute is about an hour each way (I live in N. Boulder and have to take one bus to get to the Boulder/Denver bus--if you drove it and had no traffic you can get downtown in 45 minutes or less. )--I generally take the bus--the traffic is terrible. Would not want to drive it. If you need to be within 1/2 hour you are gonna be limited to Denver and suburbs.


Ah, but in south Boulder I can get to downtown Denver in about 25 minutes. Commuted to the Tech Center for seven years and could make it in 35-40 (leaving at 6;20).

I would second the short-term leases. Golden is a terrific place to start. College town, some nightlife, close to the hills and i-70 to get you into the mountains. It is about a 25-30 minute drive into DT Denver. If you want something a little quieter, try Morrison. Good road riding, good MTB and on summer nights you can hear the concerts at Red Rocks (sort of). 

You said you wanted to avoid Boulder because of real estate costs - and you are from the Bay Area? Wow. You can still find some very reasonable stuff in Boulder. Check out www.teamevergreen,org. at the top of the page there are road ride and MTB ride links. You can get an idea of some of the routes in the area. 

Best of luck


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Ah, but in south Boulder I can get to downtown Denver in about 25 minutes. Commuted to the Tech Center for seven years and could make it in 35-40 (leaving at 6;20).


leaving at 6:20 is the key there...during rush hour or bad weather all bets are off...used to live in south Boulder myself.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2005)

*Go back to California*

We're full!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I would never live in Boulder, but won't belabor that for fear of starting a flame war.

I live in Central Denver... fast access to everywhere, diverse neighborhoods, an excellent network of bike paths allowing you to ride into the foothills if you so choose.

But if you are looking for something more rural, and particularly, mountain biking access, I'd strongly recommend Golden. The commute into Denver is FAR easier and shorter than Boulder's. Housing prices are better than both Denver and Boulder.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The downside of Golden is that huge monstrosity of a Coors brewery.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*No flames*



jtolleson said:


> I would never live in Boulder, but won't belabor that for fear of starting a flame war.
> 
> I live in Central Denver... fast access to everywhere, diverse neighborhoods, an excellent network of bike paths allowing you to ride into the foothills if you so choose.
> 
> But if you are looking for something more rural, and particularly, mountain biking access, I'd strongly recommend Golden. The commute into Denver is FAR easier and shorter than Boulder's. Housing prices are better than both Denver and Boulder.


I've lived in Boulder for over 25 years and if I could move (it would have to be a family decision) I would do it in a heartbeat. The town has changed far too much. 

Regards.


----------

